# Word of the Day: Coalesce



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

*coalesce*: to come together to form one larger group.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2020)

The 5th and 6th grader choirs coalesced into a great singing group. That fine coalition entertained at the 8th grade graduation in May.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*His opinion of the party's latest directives , was an informed, and accessible account of the Coalition government's politics and policies*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

We don't need to agree on all points of view, if we could coalesce around some basic goals in common, and the value of working together on those.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 29, 2020)

Our coalition for justice will never work until our opinions can coalesce around the major issues and our expectations for change.


----------

